# Top o' the Mornin'!



## Hyperiant (Sep 2, 2010)

My name's Mark, and I'm just getting into the bug-keeping business! I'm about fifteen, and my foray into mantid raising has brought me here. The one I'm taking care of now is a male of unknown species...I would like some help identifying him, if possible!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Mark and welcome to the Forum. I can't tell what species that Mantis is, the pic is not clear enough.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome. Where did you get your mantis? Need a little more info to get an ID.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome,  you may want to try another pic, that one is kinda fuzzy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2010)

hello and welcome bug keeper!


----------



## thegothicrainbow (Sep 2, 2010)

welcome fellow noob! lol


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## ismart (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hyperiant (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, sorry about the picture quality--my sister isn't the best at getting the correct focus, though I'm not too much better. I live in Southern California, if that helps a little with identification. Here's some new ones I took this morning with the flash. I hope they're easier to make out.


----------

